# DOG OWNERS> bsl rally this Saturday



## JM1982 (Jul 10, 2013)

What is BSL?


BSL is an ethical failure. BSL is a public safety failure.


Description


Breed-specific legislation (BSL) is a law that bans OR restricts certain types of dogs based on their appearance, usually because they are perceived as “dangerous” breeds or types of dogs.
**It is a common misconception that BSL refers only to breed bans. BSL is seen in two forms: bans and restrictions.**
A breed ban usually requires that all dogs of a certain appearance (“targeted breed”) be removed from the municipality wherein the ban has been implemented. After the effective date of the ban, dogs in the municipality that are identified as targeted breeds are usually subject to being killed by animal control, though in some cases, such dogs may be saved if relocation is an option. Breed bans may have grandfather clauses that allow dogs of targeted breeds to stay in the ban area (provided they are registered with the municipality by a certain date, and likely subject to various breed-specific restrictions).
Breed-specific restrictions may require an owner of a targeted breed do any of the following or more, depending on how the law is written:
Muzzle the dog in public
Spay or neuter the dog
Contain the dog in a kennel with specific requirements (6′ chain link walls, lid, concrete floors, etc.)
Keep the dog on a leash of specific length or material
Purchase liability insurance of a certain amount
Place “vicious dog” signs on the outside of the residence where the dog lives
Make the dog wear a “vicious dog” tag or other identifying marker


This legislation can and will be extended to more breeds as we have seen globally. Breeds like your humble Golden Retriever, Labrador, Rottweiler, German Sheperds have all been targeted in other countries. Do you want your loving family dog targeted???? To be ripped out of your family home??? To never be seen again??? ALL based on how the dog looks......

Help us overturn this legistlation and join the fight against the discrimination. 



Global Rally Against Breed Specific Legislation, Melbourne | Melbourne


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope there's a really good turnout this time. I don't know if I'm going yet, I'm working night shift this weekend so might not be able to drag myself out of bed for it


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes, hopefully there is a good turnout. I think a lot more ppl know about BSL now so hopefully word gets around about Sat.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anyone going?


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 11, 2013)

I would be if I was closer to Melbourne.
Hate BSL


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 11, 2013)

so is this in favour or not in favour?


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 11, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> so is this in favour or not in favour?



Definitely NOT if favour.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 11, 2013)

Venomous_RBB said:


> I would be if I was closer to Melbourne.
> Hate BSL



Glad you said that Venomouse_RBB, it is a actually a global rally. 

Here is a link to the NSW rally:
Sydney Peaceful Anti BSL Protest - Saturday 13th July 2013 | Dogs NSW


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 11, 2013)

.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 12, 2013)

JM1982 said:


> Glad you said that Venomouse_RBB, it is a actually a global rally.
> 
> Here is a link to the NSW rally:
> Sydney Peaceful Anti BSL Protest - Saturday 13th July 2013 | Dogs NSW



Cheers Mate


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jul 12, 2013)

Fingers crossed, lets see how this one is going to turn out. All animal lovers should take a stand against BSL, it is one of the most unjust laws ever made.... I hope this gets the ball rolling, the rescues i work with have tried so much here in Sydney.
Goodluck mate and keep us updated


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 12, 2013)

Exotic_Doc said:


> ...All animal lovers should take a stand against BSL, it is one of the most unjust laws ever made....



Well said mate. Your planing on attending the rally up there in Sydney?


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 12, 2013)

Unfortunately it's looking like I'm not going to make it. I've had to help my parents move all their crap into storage today, so I'm barely 5 minutes into my night shift and I'm already exhausted.

I wish I'd known about this sooner than I did, I would have taken the weekend off work to go


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 12, 2013)

Redbull gives you wings!!! 

Its not the first rally, and it won't be the last. 
Ill give you a heads up earlier next time! 


I wish I'd found out earlier myself. Trying to get the word out, lots of ppl looking at the post, not many commenting.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 13, 2013)

disintegratus said:


> ...5 minutes into my night shift and I'm already exhausted...



Good luck making it through!


----------



## jessicastockwell (Jul 13, 2013)

Is there going to be any in Qld at all?


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 13, 2013)

jessicastockwell said:


> Is there going to be any in Qld at all?



Just did a google search and it looks like there is. 
The only links were through Facebook, which I don't use, so I can't view them:?

Assuming your on Facebook, like the rest of the worldfacepalm:not including me) do a google search. 
Let me know how you go Jessica
(Hope that makes sense- no coffee yet..)


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 13, 2013)

30min before the march starts, not a bad turnout so far!


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jul 14, 2013)

Thats an awesome turn out !!! More power to all of you..... Any ideas about when the sydney one is taking place? I have been overseas for a while and am kind of behind on all the new updates.


----------



## Senator358 (Jul 14, 2013)

The Sydney one happened yesterday too.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 14, 2013)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Thats an awesome turn out !!! More power to all of you..... Any ideas about when the sydney one is taking place? I have been overseas for a while and am kind of behind on all the new updates.



Yes as Senator358 said it all went down same day everywhere. 
Yeah I was pretty wrapped with turn out! (Specially with the bad weather) 

Huge mix of emotions throughout the day hearing about saved dogs, dogs currently on trial and unfortunately the family pets put to death.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jul 14, 2013)

What a fantastic turnout! Really hope the message gets across and soon. 
So at the moment, is BSL in action? And if so, what breeds have been listed as of yet?

i really hope BSL is put to an end but all we can do is keep rallying. Such an unfair decision.


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 14, 2013)

*As explained by a Dogs On Trial (DOT Victoria) member rebutting an article that has appeared on the ABC news website. Answers a lot of questions and why this legislation needs to be repealed. 
*

"An amnesty was implemented when the revised legislation was passed in 2010. It actually ceased in 2011. It was meant to run for 2 years until 2012, but was cut short by 1 year, straight after the terrible attack on Ayen Chol.


Fact, if a person purchased a pup or brought a dog into Victoria after September 2010, and it even vaguely fits the Victoria Standard by which this law identifies a dog, that dog is at risk, if it is registered or not.
The legislation says that for a dog to be safe, it must have been registered on 30 September 2011 and in Victoria in September 2010.
So for anyone who has purchased a pup that is a staffy, those people and dogs are at risk no matter if they are registered or not. Doesn't even matter if the dog is a pit bull type or not, they can still be seized and end up dead. You can not identify a cross breed dog by appearance and appearance does not measure the temperament of a dog. That is just ridiculous. The set of a dogs ears does not indicate whether it is vicious or not!


DNA blood testing, which is scientific, is not able to be used to identify the breed of a dog, and is not able to be used as a defense in these cases. Any staffy type dog, or any dog with a boofy head is in danger with these stupid laws. In Victoria, we rely on a ridiculous physical description to identify the breeds in these dogs, rather than factual scientific evidence.


If you have any other shaped dog, you are fine, because unless your dog is involved in an incident AND gets caught that is fine. And even if your dog is involved in an incident, some media will still state it was a pit bull attack.
But if your dog even vaguely fits the government description, and even if your dog is a great dog, obedience trained and well mannered and responsibly owned, the council can get a warrant to come into your home (using the reason that they just suspect a restricted breed on premises, no proof of it) at any time and take the dog away from you. They can enter your dwelling, even if you are not home. You will get no warning of this.


Responsible owners of great dogs who have done nothing wrong have much to fear with this legislation. It is not effective in lowering attacks, and does not benefit community safety. There is no factual evidence anywhere in the world that has shown that this type of legislation works.
There is however, real evidence that alternatives such as The Calgary Model does work. Community safety and responsible dog owners, along with their dogs all benefit. Google it."


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 14, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> What a fantastic turnout! Really hope the message gets across and soon.
> So at the moment, is BSL in action? And if so, what breeds have been listed as of yet?
> 
> i really hope BSL is put to an end but all we can do is keep rallying. Such an unfair decision.



I hope that long winded 'cut & paste' job helps explain BSL further


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds like the knee-jerk reaction to firearms. Gov has to look like its doing something to protect the public. No need to ban the breed, just control those wishing to obtain fighting breeds and educate them on reducing the risks. I'm pretty sure Labrardors are still one of the highest on the "bites" list. But there'll be no control of that "family friendly" animal


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jul 15, 2013)

I was reading an article the other day that showed that toy breeds such poms and chihuahuas bite more people than any other group. It is just that no one bothers to report the dog due to its size. Owners tend to always spoil these breeds due to their cute looks and end up ruining the dog.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 15, 2013)

I get what you're saying but the 'this dog bites more' thing bothers me. I don't think pointing out that another breed bites in defence of Pitbulls makes for a strong argument.

The number of Labrador owners alone explains how there could be more cases of them being involved in incidents, that paired with the fact that they're considered a 'family dog' i.e more dog-child interaction. Doesn't matter what you own, dogs & small children don't mix.

You're right Exotic, many toy breeds are spoiled but they don't have the ability to kill a human being, plain & simple.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jul 15, 2013)

Amelia said:


> I get what you're saying but the 'this dog bites more' thing bothers me. I don't think pointing out that another breed bites in defence of Pitbulls makes for a strong argument.
> 
> The number of Labrador owners alone explains how there could be more cases of them being involved in incidents, that paired with the fact that they're considered a 'family dog' i.e more dog-child interaction. Doesn't matter what you own, dogs & small children don't mix.
> 
> ...



No dont get me wrong. Im not saying that in its a matter of a breed bites more, its not a comparison. Just that toy breeds are more prone to biting due to the way they are raised ( Again its human error). And i totally agree with your last point, and that is what the big issue is. Pits due to their size, loyalty, and power have been targeted by the wrong people for the wrong purposes...


----------



## Woma_Wild (Jul 15, 2013)

Exotic_Doc said:


> No dont get me wrong. Im not saying that in its a matter of a breed bites more, its not a comparison. Just that toy breeds are more prone to biting due to the way they are raised ( Again its human error). And i totally agree with your last point, and that is what the big issue is. Pits due to their size, loyalty, and power have been targeted by the wrong people for the wrong purposes...



more often than not, most dogs labelled as a Pit by the Press is not a pit at all. The instant there is a dog attack " pit bull attacks"
Most people wouldn't know a Pit if it bit them on the butt -excuse the pun.

It all comes down to responsible ownership. Secure yard, training, etc. and this goes for any breed of dog.

IMO, BSL rallies will not change anything. Rotties and german shepherds were on the list now it's Pits.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jul 15, 2013)

Woma_Wild said:


> more often than not, most dogs labelled as a Pit by the Press is not a pit at all. The instant there is a dog attack " pit bull attacks"
> Most people wouldn't know a Pit if it bit them on the butt -excuse the pun.
> 
> It all comes down to responsible ownership. Secure yard, training, etc. and this goes for any breed of dog.
> ...



Very true. I highly doubt that they are even using qualified breed assessors or DNA tests. It goes bad in both cases since the assessor usually will judge on looks alone, and the test will doom the dog even if has 1% of a banned breed in it since the law states that a mix of any of the banned breeds is the same a purebred.There are multiple cases in which countries which have the ban enforced have made mistakes leading to the destruction of innocent dogs( not that any of the dogs is really guilty for anything). The rallies may not change anything immediately but there has to be a constant push against the law, its better than nothing being done at all. And just as Rotties and sheps were taken off the list, hopefully the next time its the whole list thrown out....


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 16, 2013)

Great to see some discussion about the subject.




Woma_Wild said:


> more often than not, most dogs labelled as a Pit by the Press is not a pit at all. The instant there is a dog attack " pit bull attacks"Most people wouldn't know a Pit if it bit them on the butt -excuse the pun.
> 
> 
> It all comes down to responsible ownership. Secure yard, training, etc. and this goes for any breed of dog.
> ...



Could not agree more(other than the 'rallies will not change anything'), specially about responsible ownership and training.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 16, 2013)

Amelia said:


> You're right Exotic, many toy breeds are spoiled but they don't have the ability to kill a human being, plain & simple.



What about a flock of poodles?  They could be pretty damaging


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 16, 2013)

so what was the result of the rally? did anything change?


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 16, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> What about a flock of poodles?  They could be pretty damaging



Freshly shaved & colored and on a rampage!


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 16, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> so what was the result of the rally? did anything change?



Raised awareness.


----------



## disintegratus (Jul 16, 2013)

Grogshla said:


> so what was the result of the rally? did anything change?



As with any legislation issue, it's slow going. But raising awareness is very important, because the more people that are expressing an opinion on an issue, the more likely that legislation will come to reflect commonly held views.
The knee-jerk legislation in place at the moment is entirely because of a government having an ignorant response to an issue that the public are generally ignorant about.
Awareness = education, and education means less ignorance


----------



## Grogshla (Jul 16, 2013)

good stuff!!!


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's what I would have written before, if I wasn't driving well said.


----------



## Amelia (Jul 17, 2013)

VenomOOse said:


> What about a flock of poodles?  They could be pretty damaging



You mean like a poodle conga?


----------



## Amelia (Jul 17, 2013)

You're right, these people do look damaged.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jul 17, 2013)

We may not see the results immediately but this issue must stay on the fore front for all animal lovers. It is leading to the killing of dogs that have done nothing wrong !! People are losing their best friends to this law. And as reptile lovers we should all know what it feels like to judge animals based on looks alone, since that is what is done with snakes by most people. 
I believe a constant reminder is necessary and keeps the issue fresh in people's minds, which also spreads both awareness and the message.


----------

